# Older cat is driving me crazy.



## wingzone (Apr 29, 2006)

I have an old cat, she is probably 15 or more (not quite sure) and she is going crazy in her old age. I read a few websites that suggested she might have 'feline cognitive disorder' but I am not a vet so I can only guess.

Within the last couple years she has started screaming at night. They are long, loud, terrified meows that really chill the spine. Sometimes she will do it again and again for several minutes, and if you approach her or try to pick her up she doesn't seem to recognize you and runs off in fear.

Around this time she also stopped burying her poop in the litter box. Now she leaves a poop but will scratch at the wall by the litter box for up to 10 minutes sometimes. Scrape scrape scrape, but only on the wall, and she always leaves the poop unburied. Now she also has little accidents where we will find a bit of poop on the floor, but she never pees.

One time my cat got out of our apartment into the hallway. As my wife tried to pick it up, it was terrified and did not recoqnize her. She was scratching at my neighbor's door and running from us. 

She is also deaf, I think this contributes to her anxiety. We have a younger cat (5 years) who sneaks up behind her and pounces, and she can't hear it coming so I think it freaks her out. If I make the slightest noise behind my young cat, she will turn and notice it, however, I can make really loud noises right behind my old cat's head and she does not hear a thing.

As for diet, I have to feed the old cat 'Science Diet Senior' food. Anything else and she will just puke it up. The young cat can eat anything. She still pukes sometimes with the science diet and it is bad for the cat, home, and furniture, etc. 

Just lately she has begun puking in the day right after letting out a series of very weird meows. I have had cats my whole life and never had I heard a cat meow in such a terrible way. She will let out a few really loud 'mooowowowowowwwwwoooowwwwooowwww' noises and then proceed to throw up.

Aside from the puking and odd behaviour, she is an old and frail cat. She can barely jump up and climb things that she used to with ease. Sometimes I will have a guest over who will pick up the cat wrong, if you don't do it right she howls like you are hurting her, howls in a frail sort of way.

I would like my cat to stop puking and meowing insanely at night but I don't know what to do. Sometimes the terrible meows lead me to think she is in pain, with all the puking and all, but she is an old cat and I don't want to kill her. I'd rather she just got on with dying, but she continues to live and seems to get worse with each passing year.

Any comments, suggestions, or advice? This cat is driving me crazy at night, but I don't want to have her killed, that seems like the coward's way out. What should I do?


----------



## wingzone (Apr 29, 2006)

Another really odd thing she has started doing, is scratching the bedroom wall. She will get into the corner and meow and meow while putting her claws on the walls. I have no idea what she gets out of this...


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Has she seen a vet lately?


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Good grief, get the old dear to a vet immediately! Senior kitties should really have check-ups every 6 months or so, particularly if you see some behavior changes. The excessive howling routine could indicate pain or discomfort. Take it in!!!


----------



## wingzone (Apr 29, 2006)

She hasn't been to the vet in about 5 years now. I guess I will take her in. I'm worried the vet might want to euthenize her though. How sick does a cat have to be before they want to put it down?


----------



## wingzone (Apr 29, 2006)

I've heard that when animals get really sick they will stop eating and then die. My cat still eats, so that must mean she is at least doing alright and wants to live, right?


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

right, she still probally has lots of life left in her,

last summer I thought my old girl was near death too, she was very skinny and had trouble getting up the steps, the second Vet I went to diagnoised her with hyperthyroid and she is one medication that lowers her thyroid levels and has made a great recovery,

the will to survive is very stong and I hope you can get her to a professional rightaway and have a great recovery story like we had.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Please take your cat to the vet immediately. These are signs that someting is not right and your kitty is, at best, uncomfortable. It could be many things and many of them are perfectly treatable but you won't know without taking her in and running some tests.
I don't think any reputable vet will want to put your cat to sleep unless they feel she is really suffering and there's nothing to be done. Even if this is the case he/she will talk to you about it and ultimately, the discission is yours. Sometimes it really is the kindest thing to do.
But I wouldn't give up on her at all! The fact that she's eating is a very good sign but she, obviously has something going on and needs help. She could just be hyperthyroid or have IBD or many things that cats tend to get as they get older and they are all completely treatable.
Please bring her into the vet and keep us posted. Good luck!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Also, as wookie said, it's a good idea to have a check up every 6 months when a cat gets to be that age. My 10 yr old goes every 6 mos or so and my 1 1/2 yr old goes once a year unless anything comes up between. That way you're more likely to catch any health problems early on which is better for the cat and usually less expensive for you!


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

Cats can go "senile" much like humans do in their old age. Sort of like a "kitty alzheimers". If she gets a clean bill of health at the vet, you might consider (and ask your vet as well) a diet that will help with senility. I know that Hills markets a diet that slows progression and helps improve their mental state called Science Diet Advanced Protection Senior Cat food. I also know that they market a diet for dogs that helps age related behavioral problems called b/d but I don't think they have an equivalent for cats.

I am not a fan of Science Diet products, but I don't know if any other brand can help the same type of problems, or even if it actually works all that well... 

I don't know what your veterinarian would recommend in the case that it is senility - but definitely be sure and ask!!


----------



## angelshelper81 (Mar 20, 2006)

And as to the vet wanting to put your baby down - just because the vet wants it doesn't mean it has to happen! She is _your_ cat after all.

Don't be afraid to put your foot down, either. I had a guinea pig once that was sick constantly, and just would not get well. The vet couldn't figure out why. I brought the problem up on a guinea pig forum, and they thought it could be his heart and suggested an x-ray to find out. The vet thought the pig was too young to have a heart condition, but I put my foot down, and guess what, it was his heart. We put him on meds and he lived another, oh, three years after that, when from the look of the x-rays he wouldn't've made it six months otherwise. You might have to get a little growly, like I did, or even see a few vets 'till you find one who's not a jerk, but it's definitely worth it!


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes, euthanization may be encouraged by your vet, but he can't force it on you and your cat...in the end, the choice is yours.

Chances are, it's something that's treatable, or manageable. Your kitty could need a prescription, or a special diet. Maybe even surgery...

The most important thing you and your vet need to figure out is what is wrong first, and then look at what needs to be done!


----------



## wingzone (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey everybody, long time no see! I came back to post an update about my cat, I took her to the vet today. He says a lot of the stuff she is doing sounds like a thyroid problem, so he took some blood and is going to test it. Supposing she does have that, he said there is medicine that costs from 50 cents to a dollar per day that might make her better.

Aside from that she is definitely deaf and possibly a bit senile in her old age. Now I just have to wait for the test results...


----------



## wingzone (Apr 29, 2006)

Here's a pic of my kitty Middy watching a rabbit that came on our patio this winter.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

My cats are facinated by rabbits too, thats a great picture. I have a hyperthyroid cat too, who take Methimazole, 1 tablet twice a day and she is going strong after almost 10 months, so I hope you can get as good results if thats the case, if you do a search on the health section there is another cat that has had good results with the gel put in the ear, wish you the best.


----------



## wingzone (Apr 29, 2006)

My cat's on that same stuff, but 1/2 a pill twice / day. I got it today and gave it to her, I had to cover the pill in tasty hairball remedy to get her to swallow it. Not it's been a few hours and she just puked everywhere, including on a pair of shorts I left on the floor ... cats!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

See if she will go for Pill Pockets. My cats love them, indeed they love them so much I have to keep them behind closed doors to keep His Dudeness from snarfing down the whole bag at once! They make giving pills to cats ridiculously easy.


----------



## wingzone (Apr 29, 2006)

Time for another Middy update... =)

BTW, it looks like the picture I posted has disappeared, what's up with that? Oh well.

So, Middy has been on the medicine for a week now. Haven't noticed much of a change in behavior, but she seems to have gained a bit of weight. 

Giving her the pill can be a challenge, her tongue is like a little pill ejector, lol. I think I might try those pill pocket things. For now I turn her upside down in my arm (like a baby) and we drop the pill into her mouth, then hold her mouth shut to make sure she swallows it. It helps to put a spot of hairball remedy on her lips after, because she licks that down and it ensures the pill goes with it.

I have also been keeping a 'scream log' on the calendar, where I mark all the days where I wake up in the morning to her horrible cat screams. It hasn't been long enough to tell if it is making a difference, but I'll keep you all posted... =)


----------

